# 1987 Nishiki Crest GT



## bikemonkey (Nov 19, 2017)

Found this one owner in a drafty shed back in late September and finished the cleanup on it a couple of weeks ago.

Nishiki only offered one tourer in there '87 lineup and this was it. Check out the hard anodized bronze Araya rims...














View attachment 711582


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 19, 2017)

classic
There are some great craigslist buys on quality bike-boom bikes that received little attention from their owners, but were often well-stored.


----------



## bikemonkey (Nov 20, 2017)

bulldog1935 said:


> classic
> There are some great craigslist buys on quality bike-boom bikes that received little attention from their owners, but were often well-stored.



Indeed - too many for my time and bank account...

This bike rides so nice - it's the only bike on which turkey wings make any sense. Add a front rack - barcons - coast to coast baby!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 20, 2017)

bikemonkey said:


> Indeed - too many for my time and bank account...
> 
> This bike rides so nice - it's the only bike on which turkey wings make any sense. Add a front rack - barcons - coast to coast baby!



you might want to search the word Gwendolyn on this forum page - I rode my old Raleigh Grand Prix from college for 40 years, and by the 3rd rebuild, was a perfect utility/touring bike.
It had such good parts on it by then, I toyed with the idea of finding a Univega Specialissima frameset to move the parts over.  That was all answered when I wrecked it last fall, and I rebuilt it on an International frame.  But that frame is not a full-load touring frame, so the rear rack had to go, and it became more of a rando/utility bike (that's ok, selling the rear rack and panniers paid for the International frame).

If you ever want to tour your Nishiki, they make really nice low-rider front pannier racks, and your fork has all the bosses they need.


----------



## Mr.RED (Dec 17, 2017)

I had one of these over the summer I rehabbed it was red and white same as your with the sweet looking Bronze Araya wheels. It was too big for me to keep and ride so I sold it on CL for $350.


----------

